# Comunicacion Hyperterminal por wifi



## Ines (Feb 13, 2008)

Hola!
Quiero establecer una comunicacion wifi entre dos PCs. Dispongo de una antena wifi de Quatech (modelo ABSE 400D) que se conecta al puerto serie de un PC y quiero comunicarme, mediante Hyperterminal, con ese PC.
Para ello, abro Hyperterminal en el PC que está conectado al router, selecciono una comunicacion TCP/IP e indico la IP de la antena. En el otro PC, dado que la antena está conectada al COM1, abro Hyperterminal y selecciono el puerto COM1, seleccionando las caracteristicas de la comunicacion configuradas para el puerto COM1.
Intento mandar datos de uno a otro, pero no los veo en el PC remoto, aunque sí observo que hay tráfico en la red (la luz del router parpadea).
¿Alguien podría decirme qué debo hacer?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 14, 2008)

chuleaste la opcion del hiperterminal que dice eco ?

hay unas opciones en hyperterminal que toca mover alli, creo es la eco.


----------



## Ines (Feb 15, 2008)

La opción de echo, tengo entendido, que es para que te salga lo que estás enviando al otro PC en tu propio PC (para ver qué estás enviando)...
Debe haber alguna opción de configuración que no estoy considerando, pero ni idea, porque casi he probado con todas.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Antes de calentarte la cabeza, debes comporbar que es compatible, en teoria el wifi es un sistema de red, es dintinto al com1 que no tiene ni protocolos ni nada.

Digamos que aunque este enchufado al COM1 este solo actua como una pasarela, pero es un programa del PC quien hace todo el trabajo.
Leete con tranquilidad lo del canal serie no lo veo nada claro.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 15, 2008)

pienso que deberias hacer primero el ensayo con un cable, es decir que coloques tu computador con el otro con un cable y cuadrar eso por el hyperterminal, una vez allas visto que si funciona y se pueden ver por el hyperterminal entonces ahi si haces el intento inhalambricamente.

conclusion descarta que no sea problema de configuracion del hyperterminal.
una vez hecho eso ahi si podriamos hecharle la culpa a no compatibilidad del wi fi u otra cosa.


----------



## Willington (Feb 15, 2008)

Bueno, ademas de la direccion (ip) creo que tienes que indicarle el puerto, el hyperterminal usa generalmente el de telnet (23), entoces si no estoy mal se debe indicar en el web server de la antena cual puerto se debe conectar al rs232 

PC1 <---> RED-->WIFI <------>  <ABSE400> <-->RS232 <-> PC2

... bueno mire la una descripcion del aparato y si este usa el puerto 23, pero ademas
hay que inicioar la conexion ...

del manual

_From the LAN Host (PC)
1) Set a static IP address for the host device. Make sure the address used puts the device on the same net as the module. (n1, n2, and n3 should match). Recommended address is n1.n2.n3.(n4+1)
2) Set SSID and channel to match that used for the module.
3) Open a telnet connection to the module’s IP address. Use telnet port 23 (default) for the connection.
4) Once connected, log into the interface – auth dpac dpac
5) Issue the data pass-through command through the interface – pass
_


eso es todo saludos


----------

